# New Pioneer Receivers I Phone Ready



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

New Pioneer recevers ready for Apple products.

July 5, 2009

Pioneer Electronics just announced that it is now shipping A/V Receivers that seamlessly integrate Apple's revolutionary iPhone and iPod into a customer's home theatre. Pioneer's VSX-819AH, VSX-919AH and VSX-1019AH A/V receivers also feature proprietary technologies designed to restore compressed audio data and recreate the dynamic listening experiences intended by the original musician.

"With our new line of A/V Receivers that seamlessly integrate with Apple's iPhone and iPod, we now offer a complete solution for improved portable audio playback in the home theater realm," said David Bales, marketing manager of audio products for the home entertainment division of Pioneer Electronics (USA) Inc. "With Pioneer's rich heritage in A/V receiver design and innovation, we are thrilled to give our customers the ability to make iPhone and iPod part of their home theater system."

Pioneer A/V Receivers are part of the "Works with iPhone" and "Made for iPod" program and feature a seamless user experience for iPhone and iPod owners. The new line of receivers allows consumers to simply plug their iPhone or iPod to the A/V receiver and utilize a full-color graphic user interface (GUI) complete with album art, utilize a central remote control option to easily navigate through playlists. The A/V receivers will intuitively turn on the Auto Music-Mute function when a call is received on an iPhone, allowing home audiences to maintain an uninterrupted entertainment experience.
By utilizing two proprietary digital audio enhancement functions - Advanced Sound Retriever (ASR) and Auto Level Control (ALC) - the Pioneer A/V Receivers deliver a high quality listening experience specially designed for portable audio device home integration. Pioneer's ASR was designed for use with highly-compressed music files to ensure a more dynamic audio experience when played through home audio speakers. Meanwhile, Pioneer's ALC technology equalizes the fluctuating volume levels that can occur with digital audio tracks and other input sources resulting in a richer user experience that alleviates the need to manually adjust the volume.

Pioneer's A/V Receivers are availuble now for suggested retail prices that range from $299 - $499.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I wish the new Pioneers has some sort of Dynamic EQ which is one feature I'm looking forward to in my next receiver (shopping for one now)

Also, I find it strange that the Pioneers can't control the crossover frequency per speaker like some other brands. I have big speakers as mains and small sats in rear so I really need more control over the crossover freq. Am I mistaken that the Pioneers don't have per speaker adjustment?


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

warpdrive said:


> I wish the new Pioneers has some sort of Dynamic EQ which is one feature I'm looking forward to in my next receiver (shopping for one now)
> 
> Also, I find it strange that the Pioneers can't control the crossover frequency per speaker like some other brands. I have big speakers as mains and small sats in rear so I really need more control over the crossover freq. Am I mistaken that the Pioneers don't have per speaker adjustment?





I hear you. You know there is just no rhyme or reason as to what certain companies do sometimes, as far as what features are on the receivers, and some are not. Not much is universal anymore. If there ever was such a thing..................................

For example, I think Audssesy is great, yet, not everyone is using it...................


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

I agree that you should be able to pick crossovers for each speaker, many have LCR's that go down to 80hz quite easily while there surrounds sound better crossed at 100hz or higher. I think if their going to go down this road they should create a way to control your receiver with an Ipod touch/Iphone over WiFi.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

ggallaway said:


> I agree that you should be able to pick crossovers for each speaker, many have LCR's that go down to 80hz quite easily while there surrounds sound better crossed at 100hz or higher. I think if their going to go down this road they should create a way to control your receiver with an Ipod touch/Iphone over WiFi.




I hear you. Only time will tell.


----------

